

Technology and the Humanities - tosh
http://www.ramen.io/post/101037020734/technology-and-the-humanities

======
grayfox
Agree with the premise of the article.

As someone who works in a University, it's clear that the arts and the skills
they develop are essential for a balanced society.

The Internet, and it's main demographic, would see a Science heavy future as
the right future.

The reality is, in order to accommodate everyone, we need embrace a broad
intellectual spectrum.

